# Model 627 Revolver - Unfluted Cylinder



## FES (Jul 10, 2006)

Does anyone out there have one of these and if so what kind of price is it going for? How does it shoot and the whole nine yards?

FES


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

$900 and up for fluted cylinder 627's.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Nope never shot one. They look good though.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

Does anyone make a speedloader for them?


----------

